# Rencontres Mondiales du Logiciel Libre - Vidéos des confs

## elgrande71

Bonjour à tous

Au mois de juillet de cette année, ont eu lieu les 11 èmes Rencontres Mondiales du Logiciel Libre (RMLL) édition 2010. Cet évènement avait lieu en France, à L'université Bordeaux 1 .

Lors de ces RMLL, il y a eu de nombreuses conférences filmées sur le monde des Logiciels Libres.

GNU/Linux est un système Libre. Aussi, il y a de fortes chances qu'en tant qu'utilisateurs de logiciel libre, vous puissiez être intéressés par la consultation de quelques unes de ces vidéos.

Pour ce faire, membre de la mini-team des Libristes, au sein de l'Alliance Francophone (une équipe de calcul distribué sur la plateforme BOINC), j'ai réuni l'ensemble des vidéos des éditions 2005 à 2009, pour votre seul plaisir.

L'ensemble de ces vidéos est téléchargeable via BitTorrent, à l'adresse suivante :

http://freetorrent.fr/torrents.php?active=1&search=rmll&&order=data&by=DESC&page=0

Plus nous serons nombreux à partager l'ensemble de ces vidéos, mieux ce sera pour mutualiser la bande passante et la diffusion de ces informations. Car dans notre esprit, partager bénévolement, pour la communauté, de la puissance de calcul ou de la bande passante et du stockage, ça reste dans le même esprit.

Libre à vous de poser vos questions sur le forum de la MiniTeam (http://linux-forum.boinc-af.net/)

Merci d'avance aux futurs participants pour leur aide.

Et si l'aventure du calcul distribué vous intéresse, n'hésitez pas à le faire savoir sur notre forum.

----------

